# Tilt-shift lenses on mirrorless



## chrysoberyl (Nov 29, 2018)

Do tilt-shift lenses work well with mirrorless + an adapter? Can the wider tilt-shift lenses be better designed for mirrorless?


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 29, 2018)

I'm so glad this has been asked!


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 29, 2018)

Yes they do, focusing is easier, and yet, I'd rather use my 24 TSE on a DSLR since I still prefer a mirror-based viewfinder.
But this is purely a matter of personal and subjective preferences. As to a possibly better design, due to the tilt-shift mechanism which increases the distance to the sensor, I doubt mirrorless will offer any advantages. There is a minimum distance to be respected to permit the optical group to move.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 29, 2018)

The advantage of mirrorless is that it allows the rear optical element to be placed closer to the sensor plane. Tilt-shifts need more room to manipulate the tilt and shift mechanisms, so I'm not sure if a mirrorless design can benefit from the entire offset difference.


----------



## Viggo (Nov 29, 2018)

It’s at least MUCH easier to focus and to see, real-time, the effects of tilt, shift and rotate.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 30, 2018)

Mirrorless offers a massive design advantage for shifting because they don’t have a mirror box tunnel much more shift can be used without shadowing.

The EF lenses on R cameras won’t benefit from this, but native R T/S lenses should have expanded shift at the very least, probably tilt too.


----------



## bhf3737 (Nov 30, 2018)

Yes, on TSE 24mm I can see where the focus is located using focus peaking enabled. That is very useful for selective focus in tilt mode.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks, all, for the information and perspectives.


----------

